# Mites?



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

My g-pigs used to have barn hay for bedding, but i decided that the risk of mites from wild mice was not good, so switched to a shop bought straw a while back, however, they have now got, i think, skin mites.

I noticed bailey scratching and had a good root through her fur, finding raised skin and flakey dandruff, which is a classic sign of mites i believe.

I also checked over my other g-pig, Baby, a sheltie x and she also has a little dandruff, but not as much a Bailey.

I was also aware that a vitamin c deficiany can cause similar symptoms, but her food says it has the vitamin c added. Do they need to go to the vets or is a powder from a shop worth buying? I am away for a week, so will not be able to take them until a week on monday, 29th march i think.

Is it worth popping to [email protected] tomorrow and getting some mite powder for the time being or are they useless products?

In the mean time, they are inside, so don't need bedding anyway, but i will just put them on their shavings and meadow hay to munch, plus paper bedding if i worry they are not comfortable. I have also put some antibacterial animal powder on, I know it wont stop the mites, but i suppose it will stop and infections if they scratch a lot. I have also filed their claws so they cant do much damage to their skin until i can get them some proper treatment. Am i doing the right thing, and does anyone else have this problem?

Thank you in advance

x:thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

When my rat had mites, I use Beaphor Anti-parasite Spot On Treatment, It worked really well, and there is one for guinea-pigs. I would use this first and if it doesn't improve it, then take them to a vet.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

thank you very much, right well i will nip up to Pets at Home in the morning, disinfect their cage and try that.

When i get back from Poland I can see if it has settled and if not, book them in at the vets. 

thank you for your help


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

right, i put a spot on on.

did sod all 

so took them to the vet, had a jab £22!!!! for the smallest dose of anything i have ever seen  and we have to go back in 10 days for another.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

My two new baby piggies have just been diagnosed with mites 

They've been treated with a single drop of ivermectin which will be repeated in a weeks time. If that doesn't work they'll be off to the vets to get jabbed


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

ugh its such a pain isn't it? 

and £22 for a bloody jab


----------



## Masiey1 (Apr 17, 2010)

a week ago I changed my straw and hay from shop bought to some that a family member has got from a farm i wish i didnt now didnt even ocurr to me about mites. I noticed on sunday my 4 poor piggys have all got horrid red scabs all over them :sad: rang the vets this morning he said it sounds like mange mites so got to take all 4 of them in for treatment later on :sad: i dred to think how much its going to cost will defanatly be buying hay & straw from the pet shop from now on. trying to save a bit of money will have ended up costing a fortune :sad:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Baby British said:


> My two new baby piggies have just been diagnosed with mites
> 
> They've been treated with a single drop of ivermectin which will be repeated in a weeks time. If that doesn't work they'll be off to the vets to get jabbed


First Tapir am sorry about the mites and the extortionate vet fees!!!

But BB- you might want to check the dosage...i went to the vets last week for mite problem with 2 mice...and they said 2 drops per mouse! Might be my vet...though does seem to have worked! xx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

niki87 said:


> First Tapir am sorry about the mites and the extortionate vet fees!!!
> 
> But BB- you might want to check the dosage...i went to the vets last week for mite problem with 2 mice...and they said 2 drops per mouse! Might be my vet...though does seem to have worked! xx


Thanks for the that. My mini pigs are under 6 weeks whereas ivermec is recommended for use in animals over 6 weeks of age thus us being overly cautious with the dosage.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine got it from shop bought hay as well  I used Ivermectin, which is a drop on their necks, every 2 weeks for 6 weeks, and it works really well. Not expensive either. Might be worth remembering should they get it again


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was always advised to pop hay in the freezer for a while or failing that a wizz round in the microwave to kill any mites that might be hiding on it.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I was always advised to pop hay in the freezer for a while or failing that a wizz round in the microwave to kill any mites that might be hiding on it.


That's what I do with all my bedding for the rodents and unless they develop mites as a result of being really ill (one had a respiratory infection that got really bad, another was being bullied so was very ill) I haven't had any mite outbreaks since doing this (touch wood!)


----------

